# Kogi Monitor Settings



## kayak (Feb 3, 2011)

How do I set my Kogi L7EH-TA Monitor to 1280 X 1024? My new Windows 7 OS will not work. Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Install the driver for your graphics card and reboot.

If you've got onboard/integrated graphics instead of a plugin graphics card, install the chipset drivers from your motherboard manufacturer's website, then reboot.


----------



## kayak (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks KOALA

The issue is that I had an XP machine and I bought a brand new HP deskktop Windows 7 and as soon as I turned it on I got a message on my Kogi that I should change the settings to 1280 X1024. Since I did not know how to do that, I installed a old CRT monitor and finished the new computer install, then went into control panel and tried to change to 1280 X 1024 but it didn't give that option as it recognized the old CRT. I then live-swapped the monitors and the Kogi worked as it was set for the CRT settings. When I had Windows "discover" the kogi monitor it again went to the 1280 X 1024 and the kogi would not work. The kogi works if I boot the PC with the CRT monitor then live-swap to the kogi. I think I need to somehow change the kogi to 1280 X 1024 but I don't know how. I hate to have to buy a new monitor.

Am I on the right path?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the graphics driver?

Can you boot into Safe Mode with the Kogi attached?


----------

